# thinking about gettin this one



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p&car_id=280931762&dealer_id=65364557&car_year=1995&engine=&fuel=&lastStartYear=1981&sort_type=mileageASC&systime=&default_sort=mileageASC&drive=4%20wheel%20drive&style_flag=2&body_code=48&body_style=SUV&body_style=TRUCKS&seller_type=b&min_price=&color=&model=&keywords_display=&advanced=y&distance=50&doors=&keywordsrep=&highlightFirstMakeModel=&awsp=false&search_lang=en&showZipError=y&only_photo=1&rdm=1277159938071&marketZipError=false&keywordsfyc=&search_type=both&transmission=Manual&model3=&model2=&max_price=4000&max_mileage=&only_price=1&end_year=2011&make=JEEP&start_year=1981&certified=&num_records=25&make3=GMC&make2=TOYOTA&address=27958&page_location=findacar%3A%3Aispsearchform&cardist=19&standard=false


----------



## moose22dog (Feb 17, 2010)

looks good to me, damn toyota's run for ever..LOL


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a deal for $800 
http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=734686&highlight=Jeep+Grand+Cherokee


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

annnnnndddddddddd sold


----------

